# Long Stay car park Fort William



## Welsh will (Jun 1, 2018)

Anybody stopped overnight in Long Stay car park in Fort William? Sign says no overnight for motorhomes between 21.00 and 8.00.
There are loads of motorhomes parked up here but unsure if staying over. I'm in a T5 with just 2 side windows so wondering whether to just risk it parking up over night. Not sure anywhere else around this location if anybody can help?


----------



## Wully (Jun 1, 2018)

If you go along behind Morrison’s there’s a car park with designated mh spaces but I prefer the Aldi directly next door I’ve stayed there a couple of times but always asked and spent a few quid in store might be Lidl as I get mixed up with them but it’s the one behind Morrison’s. There’s a few nicer stops within 10 min drive of fort William there’s a nice stop at Neptune’s staircase right on canal on A830 coal near the moorings hotel perfect for a small inconspicuous van like yours.


----------



## caledonia (Jun 1, 2018)

You’ll be fine this weekend it’s Mountain Bike World Cup.


----------



## Welsh will (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks guys for your input..just been for a shower at station and when we came out the traffic warden was about! Anyway parked up on industrial est just on outskirts of fort william approx 10mins walk. Parked outside a motor factors where the owner has said we fine to park up all night. So jobs a gooden! Now off to see if I can grab a pint!


----------



## The laird (Jun 1, 2018)

Used Lidl a few times also ,as wully bought provisions asked and no probs also its cctv covered  but don’t park near the loading ramp as early deliveries occurred.


----------



## Floridaphill (Jun 1, 2018)

Welsh will said:


> Thanks guys for your input..just been for a shower at station and when we came out the traffic warden was about! Anyway parked up on industrial est just on outskirts of fort william approx 10mins walk. Parked outside a motor factors where the owner has said we fine to park up all night. So jobs a gooden! Now off to see if I can grab a pint!



Aye the guys in there are cool.

They have clamped down on the west end carpark, theres been a tro since 2016 but after a recent incident the leniency got taken away.

The mooring is good for vans like yours, I do wonder what will happen with the overnight being stopped in the west end carpark and will it move the numbers to the mooring carpark.
Large motor homes with satellite dishes on the roof are just look out of place.  The carpark is bordered by a children's play area and house not that far away, yours will be just fine.  
Lots of outdoor folk have kombi vans round here !

It does have an old no overnight sign which predates the yellow highland council ones !

Best off stopping where you are or just down the Glen Nevis road, theres some laybys which are highways just off the road away from houses.
Its going to be very busy with the MTB world cup in town !

Cheers
Phill


----------

